# Remote Amb Surg or ED coders needed!!!



## sheilacpc (Sep 21, 2012)

HRAA is looking for full time or part time remote Amb Surgery or ED coders ASAP!!!

For more information, please visit their website:  www.HRAA.com

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## onealcarrie@yahoo.com (Sep 22, 2012)

*Remote Coders Needed*

Hello,

I am interested in the remote coder position, however when i clicked on your link, there were no postings available for this position. Please verify the position is still available. Please contact me at onealcarrie@yahoo.com. Thank you.


----------



## bernadettef1957@yahoo.com (Sep 22, 2012)

*Remote Coder*

I am a coder which also is interested in your remote coder offer.

Thank you,
Bernadette Fanella


----------



## sphillips79 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am also interested in the position you have available, I haven't located the link for this position. I have attached my resume for review.


----------



## tintueliza (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi I am also interested. Please provide me additional information


----------



## swright01 (Sep 24, 2012)

*swright01*

I am interested, please send me the information. I was unable to pull up the website.

Thank you in advance


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Sep 25, 2012)

*CASCC 10 +yrs experience. ED, OUTPT/ Teaching Hospital*

Combination of business and technical skills in ASC Multi-Specialty Coding and Reimbursement in one of the finest ASC for 10 yrs. 

Also have 3 yrs experience as an independent contracted for ASC's, ED/Outpatient .
I  enjoy and understand the challenge of remote work.

Teaching Hospital coding experience 7 yrs.

I look forward to hearing from you enclosed is my e-mail. 

Thank you 
florence.marsico@yahoo.com


----------



## kd289 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Hraa*

I think this is the correct link: http://www.healthrevenue.com/search-our-job-listings:D


IF anyone has hints on how to get started in this field, I appreciate it ! kissandra.walker@wellsfargo.com


----------



## kathy5598 (Oct 5, 2012)

sheilacpc said:


> HRAA is looking for full time or part time remote Amb Surgery or ED coders ASAP!!!
> 
> For more information, please visit their website:  www.HRAA.com
> 
> ...


Looked at the site, thanks for the link.  Can't find the remote coding position? Is it still available or just not presented as remote. I have Radiology and IR experience 10+ years and am looking to expand into other areas. kathy@stanking.org


----------



## rhoades (Oct 7, 2012)

i would also be interested in the remote coding position. I have 8 years expeirience in ED and ASC coding. Please contact me by e-mail with more information on this position and for resume.
andyr_1978@live.com


----------



## colemancpc (Oct 10, 2012)

*HRAA coding positions*

I noticed that everyone is having a problem with applying for work with HRAA with the link that Sheila supplied.  

I'm not quite sure what the actual problem is but I went to the same link she supplied, clicked on the careers link on the right side of the HRAA site and went on to sign on for quite a few jobs listed.

For those of you who may not already know, I was able to find out that HRAA only does remote coding when I actually got a chance to speak to someone from the company.  So most of those positions listed should be remote.

Just follow the links on the HRAA site and fill out the necessary information and send.

Arnold Coleman, CPC


----------



## colemancpc (Oct 10, 2012)

bernadettef1957@yahoo.com said:


> I am a coder which also is interested in your remote coder offer.
> 
> Thank you,
> Bernadette Fanella


I noticed that everyone is having a problem with applying for work with HRAA with the link that Sheila supplied. 

I'm not quite sure what the actual problem is but I went to the same link she supplied, clicked on the careers link on the right side of the HRAA site and went on to sign on for quite a few jobs listed.

For those of you who may not already know, I was able to find out that HRAA only does remote coding when I actually got a chance to speak to someone from the company. So most of those positions listed should be remote.

Just follow the links on the HRAA site and fill out the necessary information and send.

Arnold Coleman, CPC


----------

